# Which Audi V6 engines have timing belt, which have chain?



## chrishart1 (Jul 2, 2003)

Am I correct that some Audi V6 engines are being/have been migrated to a timing chain, to replace the belt that has been used for years?
An Audi salesman claimed this is so and that an A6 3.0 would be free of the need to change a belt at 80k-90k miles.
Is this true and if so what model year did they start doing this?
I asked him are you sure it was with the 3.0 engine and not the change to 3.2?
He said he is quite sure.
I'd like to know to make an informed car buying decision.
Also, if you know the answer.... is VWAG planning on migrating the 2.0t to a timing chain?


----------



## chrishart1 (Jul 2, 2003)

*Re: Which Audi V6 engines have timing belt, which have chain? (chrishart1)*

Anybody in the mood to give this one a go today?


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: Which Audi V6 engines have timing belt, which have chain? (chrishart1)*

I believe the B6 Passats went away from the Audi V6 to a VR6 motor..which has timing chains...if Audi also switched over to the VR6 then it would follow that recent Audi's don't have TB's...VR6 is very narrow motor since cylinder banks are barely angled from each other, whereas the V6 is a conventional wider angled "V"...so should be ez to tell which motor is being used just by lookin at it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chrishart1 (Jul 2, 2003)

*Re: Which Audi V6 engines have timing belt, which have chain? (spitpilot)*

Yes, the Passat now has a VR6 since 2006.
But I'm talking about Audis which still have the 90 degree V6.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: Which Audi V6 engines have timing belt, which have chain? (chrishart1)*

I'd very much doubt that they'd switch out an existing design to timing chains...belt is quieter and cheaper set up (for car maker, not owner who has to pay $$$ to change belt and tensioners etc).


----------



## chrishart1 (Jul 2, 2003)

I believe the vast majority of Japanese car makers use chains nowadays on their engines. And they are the masters of shaving manufacturing costs. Obviously they think it's a worthwhile approach. (One notable exception is Subaru, who still prefer belts.)
I always thought the primary benefits of belts were the reduced noise (compared to chain) and the reduced parasitic drag (heavy chain takes more hp to spin). But I'm sure costs savings is a significant factor.
Putting that burden of replacement onto the owner later in life is indeed frustrating. Especially when it's so darned expensive to get it done.
It's disappointing that the Audi salesman would lie in such a boldfaced fashion. That's something I'd expect out of a dealer for a utilitarian car brand (like Chrysler or Hyundai ), not a premium car shop like Audi.



_Modified by chrishart1 at 9:09 PM 10-25-2009_


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: (chrishart1)*

TB's are lighter, quieter, and don't need a chain cover to contain engine oil with its attendent gaskets and seal...all major pluses for car makers...minus...belt replacement costs for owners. Toyota has used chains forever in their 4 cylinder motor design that's in Tacoma's etc...Honda's 4 cylinder uses belt as well as the "TB driving waterpump" design that lets you in for big trouble with wp failure!


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: (spitpilot)*

every v6 uses a chain, but its for the camshafts not the belt side. 
Timing belts are used on every v-6 vw/audi engine. The newer 3.2L are vr6 and use chains
and the 3.0L uses a belt, but I am sure the engine wont make it to 90k to change the belt lol


----------



## arthur_russell (Jul 9, 2006)

*For the record*

2.8l V6 Engine Forum
Discussion area for the 30v 2.8 liter V6 engine found in....
Just for the record: the 30V V6 that is the subject of this forum *does indeed have a timing belt* (for crank to cam timing)
It also has two chains, one per head. The belt drives the exhaust cams (one per head). The chain in each head couples the intake cam to the exhaust cam. The chain is somewhat longer than it needs to be to encompass both sprockets, with the slack taken up by two shoes - one spring loaded, the other hydraulically actuated. The variable intake timing is achieved by modulating the hydraulics, which changes where the "slack" in the chain appears.


----------



## SG_mk2_ GTI (Mar 8, 2009)

*Re: For the record (arthur_russell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *arthur_russell* »_2.8l V6 Engine Forum
Discussion area for the 30v 2.8 liter V6 engine found in....
Just for the record: the 30V V6 that is the subject of this forum *does indeed have a timing belt* (for crank to cam timing)
It also has two chains, one per head. The belt drives the exhaust cams (one per head). The chain in each head couples the intake cam to the exhaust cam. The chain is somewhat longer than it needs to be to encompass both sprockets, with the slack taken up by two shoes - one spring loaded, the other hydraulically actuated. The variable intake timing is achieved by modulating the hydraulics, which changes where the "slack" in the chain appears.

ok with that said...now i have a little problem with my audi 3.0, 
the TB teeth are missing on some lengths of the TB, the dealership i bought the car from has been forced to fix the car, 
now...i called the repair shop to find out whats going on and they said they did a compression test and it was fine. but i thought the 3.0 is an interference motor? he couldnt tell me what PSI he was getting from each cylinder, seems kinda fishy. then they told me they were just gonna replace the timing chains and timing belts and give the car back.
I just wanna find out that maybe im crazy for thinking that the motor is toast since the timing belt is shredded? please shed some light...i have no clue on audi motors, im a honda guy and only used to simple motors either having timing belts or timing chains not both like the vw/audi motors, thanks!


----------



## arthur_russell (Jul 9, 2006)

1) You're not quite in the right forum. From your other posts and your profile, I think you have a 2002 A4 with the 3.0L V6. However, I would be surprised if that weren't an interference engine.
2) These guys (http://www.gates.com/part_locator/index.cfm?location_id=3598) also show your engine in the "interference design" category, as is the case with the 1.8T and the 30V V6.
I agree it's fishy that the repair place couldn't rattle off the compression test figures, and also that they don't have a decent explanation as to how you could have missing timing belt teeth yet no damage.
What were the symptoms anyway...I mean, what led to you taking it in?
Good luck,
Arthur


----------



## SG_mk2_ GTI (Mar 8, 2009)

*Re: (arthur_russell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *arthur_russell* »_1) You're not quite in the right forum. From your other posts and your profile, I think you have a 2002 A4 with the 3.0L V6. However, I would be surprised if that weren't an interference engine.
2) These guys (http://www.gates.com/part_locator/index.cfm?location_id=3598) also show your engine in the "interference design" category, as is the case with the 1.8T and the 30V V6.
I agree it's fishy that the repair place couldn't rattle off the compression test figures, and also that they don't have a decent explanation as to how you could have missing timing belt teeth yet no damage.
What were the symptoms anyway...I mean, what led to you taking it in?
Good luck,
Arthur

well first i got a check engine for a cam angle sensor then it just ran like crap almost the same way like when a coil pack goes bad, but this time before it died there was a big a backfire. and yes you are correct the 3.0 30v v6 is a interference motor


----------

